# Now view optimized version of ehMac.ca for your iPhone / iPod Touch with TapaTalk



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Tapatalk* is a forum app for iPhone. ehMac.ca now supports Tapatalk! Tapatalk supports all the usual ehMac.ca forum functions plus full screen image viewing, image upload, caching (less reload), private messaging, all these features are accessible in just a few simple taps.

*Tapatalk for iPhone on ehMac.ca:*


*Showing New and Unread Posts:*













*Full Thread Viewing and Pagination Support:*













*See Who's Online:*












*Reply to Post and Image Upload:*













Check out *http://www.tapatalk.com* for more information or download the Tapatalk application from the App Store today!


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

YEah, my I4 popped up a message about it before you posted the sticky! I thought the pop up was just because I never used an iPhone on this forum before! LOL


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks good but don't think it's worth $ 2.99! 
I just bought IronMan2 for iPad @ $ 0.99.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have TapaTalk and I can say that it is definitely worth it. Fantastic app. 

Now I just need an iPhone 4...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

There's also a free version to do pretty much anything but post. I may have a fully functional version before end of year that is free / iAd supported. 

It's a pretty sweet app though! Posting from it now. Love the ability to post picks! Here's a photo of my dog Mojo


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG my names in that picture , i was wondering why that message kept popping up to take me to the app on my iphone.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

HawkEye123 said:


> I have TapaTalk and I can say that it is definitely worth it. Fantastic app.
> 
> Now I just need an iPhone 4...


Oooh, playing with TapaTalk, it's very easy / intuitive. Just tap message to edit or reply with quote.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Oooh, playing with TapaTalk, it's very easy / intuitive. Just tap message to edit or reply with quote.


Yup... There's are reason I posted about it!


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

First time I've used this app. Looks good!


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 30, 2010)

Cool app, just downloaded it but I can't seem to find away to search for forums that I use. Took me 5 min to find ehmac. Is there a search function that I'm missing. FYI, I'm only using the free version right now.

Thanks


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm using it now. I like it


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

I have been using Tapatalk for about 6 months now on a couple of other forums that I subscribe too. 

Thanks for adding my favorite forum!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

arbitrage said:


> Cool app, just downloaded it but I can't seem to find away to search for forums that I use. Took me 5 min to find ehmac. Is there a search function that I'm missing. FYI, I'm only using the free version right now.
> 
> Thanks


Use the search button on the top right corner.

Type in ehMac and hit the search button.


----------



## davehowarth (Jul 28, 2010)

arbitrage said:


> Cool app, just downloaded it but I can't seem to find away to search for forums that I use. Took me 5 min to find ehmac. Is there a search function that I'm missing. FYI, I'm only using the free version right now.
> 
> Thanks


where did you find it in the end, cause i'm still looking....


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sold!
Got it and it looks good. 
Posting from the APP !


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Does this work with RedFlagDeals, Howard Forums and Digital Home Canada too?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Try the free version and see.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

gmark2000 said:


> Does this work with RedFlagDeals, Howard Forums and Digital Home Canada too?


No to HF and RFD... Yet!


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for this. Worth the money to me, and I am only using it with this forum so far.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*yay!*

Been waiting for EhMac to implement this for a while now!!

thanks


----------



## davehowarth (Jul 28, 2010)

I probably wouldn't have spent anytime on this or any forum until I heard about this app through the ehmac twitter. Now I'm going forum hopping for sure but ehmac is still my #1 site for anything apple


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone know why the pictures won't upload I'm on the paid version


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Nice! Thanks


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

How long does it take for my "Avatar" to show on this?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Testing the image loading!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

daniels said:


> Anyone know why the pictures won't upload I'm on the paid version


Well, it worked fine for me.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Tapatalk works on Android, too, and very well!

Thanks EhMax for setting this up!


Patrix.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I have tried many of the free and paid forum apps on the iPhone and am most impressed with TapaTalk. 

Good Move,

- d


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Is Tapatalk disabled right now? Can't seem to access it.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Is Tapatalk disabled right now? Can't seem to access it.


It is working fine for me.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Is Tapatalk disabled right now? Can't seem to access it.


Just picked up the App. My first post with it - seems to be working.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

chimo said:


> Just picked up the App. My first post with it - seems to be working.


Whoops. I had changed my password and forgot to update it within the app. Unfortunately, the app didn't tell me this, just gave me a vague error msgs.

Works lovely again!


----------



## Sarah Hastings (Oct 21, 2010)

This is a lovely app…so pleasing; I hope all my friends get it too.


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

I seem I be having some difficulties accessing the classified using Tapatalk. When I try, I get a pop up like this:









Is anyone else having this issue? I have tried to do as the pop up suggested but to no avail. 

Thanks for any help. 

Mike


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I get that error too trying to access the classifieds section on tapatalk.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

In the process of upgrading the Tapatalk software to work with vBulletin 3.8. Will also check out the Classified thing.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Update complete. Features seem to be working, and I can browse the Classifieds ok.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I made the plunge last week. It is definitely worth $3 if you are a regular user of ehMac.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Been using it for a couple days now. Came to $4.99 for my iPad. Where in the world is the Back button? All I can see is Main Menu which takes me too far back.


----------



## Fedricwalls (May 4, 2012)

Now its time to buying new iPad with having advanced retina display as well as having best new features which are not comparable to other devices and tablets. I must say buy this and feel the real technology world by just one touch.


----------

